# Can I put High tension nylon strings on the Tak eg128sc?



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there, can I put high tension nylon strings on a classical Takamine eg128sc? The guitar has solid spruce top and laminated rosewood back and sides and has a truss rod as well. Thanks.:smile: (the last set I put on it was a d'addario exp45 (medium tension).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

In all likelihood all it will need is a slight truss rod tweak. I use high tension nylon strings on my Godins without issue.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Mooh, I use high tension's on my Lapatrie Collection too but I was wondering if I could ever use them on the Tak without having to touch the truss rod because the guitar is brand new and I really don't want to go wrong and then do this to myself: :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I doubt there'd be a noticable difference.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

You mean between the lapatrie and the tak regarding the strings?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah. Assuming the set-up is similar.


----------



## waljbt (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks again Mooh and if anyone ever used high tension strings on this guitar please don't hesitate to post.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I haven't played that guitar but I use high or extra high tension strings on every classical I've ever owned and never had any problems.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

While we're on the subject, I prefer D'Addario Pro Arte Composites (EJ44C) Extra Hard Tension. They're loud, clear, have a nice timbre, and intonate well, plus they don't roll around under my fingers like lower tension strings.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

That's cool. I'm curious about their Composites but haven't tried them yet.

I like the Pro Artes on every guitar I've tried them on except for my R4. They just sound terrible on that guitar. I mostly use Savarez Corum Alliance high tension on it.


----------

